# What would be your Twins starting rotation right now?



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Santana

Bonser

Ortiz

Silva

Garza

Perkins may eventually push out Silva.

Ponson doesn't make it.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I actually was going to post this yesterday, never got around to it. I agree, except, I wouldn't be surprised if Garza is ahead of Silva on the chart. They may start them in the order you wrote, but Silva needs to show me something this year.

Lets hear ya Smalls!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Twins website says....Santana,Ortiz,and Silva are locks for the starting rotation.So the last 2 are up for grabs between....

Garza,Perkins,Ponson,Slowey,Baker,Bonsor

So far this spring....I would take Garza and Bonsor.But Perkins being a lefty may make a difference.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

For a while, They thought Perkins would be better than Bonser and Garza. Now, you are right, it might come down to being a lefty!!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Santana
Ortiz
Bonser
Garza
Silva
:beer:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I hope Ponson works out, but I would love to get our kids as much experience as possible. I have a feeling there will be quite a bit of tinkering with the rotation the first few months.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Dak's got it right


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Santana
Booooof
Ortiz
Silva
Garza/Ponson/Perkins #5 gets very few starts at the beginning of the season so i think they have time work it out.

I don't want to see them piss around with Garza at the #5 spot and stick him in here there. I would rather they put him in AAA and put someone like Ponson there.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think last year's fiasco with Sierra,Batista,and Castro instaed of youth will make them look hard and useing the young guys.

Getting them experience with Liriano coming back will make for an awesome 2008.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If he makes it back!!!!!!!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

It will realy suck if Liriano is never the same.

Have to wait and see. Probably won't know until after his second year back.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

keep an eye on slowey, that kid looked pretty good last night, maybe a sign for the future, or possibly sooner than later

unless they use him for extended middle relief


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

He has looked good. Supposed to be a Brad Radke type.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dak said:


> He has looked good. Supposed to be a Brad Radke type.


Hopefully he doesn't have his pocket full of "gopher balls" like Radke did.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

except santana and maybe lirano they have to many control pitchers. I think we train a knuckballer :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Maybe ol' Charlie Huff would come out of retirement.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

to come back to play with the Marlins??? if he comes back, you might as well get:

Goose "the chubbs" Gossage


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Ken,

You got that right...particularly that first inning fun.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I think Ken speaks for all of us when he says that.....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Right now the Twins have their 5 starters lined up in this order.With only 2 more starts apiece.....this is how they will start the season unless someone really bombs.

Santana

Silva

Ortiz

Ponson

Bonsor


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Pretty well set....

Santans

Bonsor

Ortiz

Ponson

Either Silva or Garza

If it's Garza,he will be a starter and Silva will be in the bullpen to work out his problems.If it's Silva,then Garza goes to AAA.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Am I missing something? Last heard Silva was around 9.0 with absolutely no sink in the fastball (again) and Garza was 1.53. This is a no brainer.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Did you guys listen to the pregame last sunday? They were doind and interview with Rick Stelmasic(Sp?) And said that gardy had annouced his rotation which did not include garza. Stelly goes "what!" "Garza has the best stuff out there including santana" I wonder if he got in trouble for that one.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Thank you GOLDY.

Everyone has SILVA in their SR?!?!? BIZZARE 

He's a guaranteed 5 ER guy, nearly every game...ugh.

Why they AAA'd Garza is BEYOND ME, Silva will be replaced by him by MAY 15th!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Why did they pick silva?? 4.3mil in an option that was picked up for this yr. is why.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Twins assigned Garza to AAA last night.I guess they decided they want to have a Plan B.Plus they are paying Silva 3-4 mil.....a little bit much for a bullpen player.

I would guess he will be on a short rope....2-3 starts.....no improvment.....Plan B


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Sounds like Garza is spitting tacks he is so mad about being in AAA. I feel bad for him. He was our best pitcher this spring. I don't think he will be down there too long though. Hopefully he can channel his anger and keep pitching the way he has been.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Norm70 said:


> Why did they pick silva?? 4.3mil in an option that was picked up for this yr. is why.


I think that it is a factor but not the only one. Apparently the Twins feel Garza used/relied on the fastball way to much this spring and needs to get better command of his off speed pitches to be the complete pitcher they are looking for from him. I guess the fact Garza pitched later innings against lesser hitting talent (a lot of second string pinch hitters off the bench) also makes some sense.

A gut feeling from me believes that since they did pick up Silva's option they need to (for peace of mind) give him that last shot when it all actually counts. I don't think they want to let go too soon (David Ortiz) and go through that again, not that I think it would happen in this case. The Twins being the small market that they are don't like to swallow too many of these kinds of mistakes since the trademark of the organization is being contract crafty with what resources they have.

My take is Silva will get his start or two, look the same as he is, and Garza will be right back in there real soon and give the rotation a lift. In Twins territory we all must learn to not ask why with R Gard and T Ry. :lol:

:beer: I can almost smell those dome dogs already.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Goldy's Pal said:


> R Gard and T Ry. :lol:
> 
> :beer: I can almost smell those dome dogs already.


They do some great things,,,they do, they do.....


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

It may be better for Garza to get the work in AAA. The #5 guy is only go pitcha couple times in April. I expect we'll see Garza up NLT June.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Silva pitched very well yesterday in his last tuneup.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Goldy's Pal said:


> Norm70 said:
> 
> 
> > :beer: I can almost smell those dome dogs already.


Only three more days!!!! I'm planning on pounding at least two dome dogs on monday!!!!


----------

